# My puppy is driving me crazy (with pee)



## bella~too (Aug 19, 2013)

I've had BellaToo for 11 days or so. I've got her crate trained at night, and in the crate for up to 3 hours while I run into town (both with success, no accidents)

I know I cannot supervise her at all times as I also have a 5 year old and 28 month old who need my attention as well - so I made a little area gated off of my kitchen....... She has never had an accident in there either.

I let her hang out with is in the living room as I sweeped the floor and let her outside a few times, but in a period of maybe an hour or so, she peed on my floor 3x

I am at a loss of what to do with this pup; she really doesn't seem to understand that my house is not outside 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Do you catch her in the act or find it later?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

take your pup out more often.


----------



## MrsFergione (Jul 7, 2013)

If you can't watch her, put her in her crate. At all times that you are not watching.


----------



## Al Pozzolini (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm with Mrs.Fergione...as much as it may pull at your heartstrings to have your puppy in a crate, the only way to hit the "reset" button is to crate train her 100% of the time, which means if your eyes are not directly on her, she must be in the crate.


----------



## Chief2 (Jul 28, 2013)

She's young still, they don't have full bladder control at 9 weeks. I agree with previous comments, crate her when you're not able to watch her constantly or tether her to you so you can catch her in the act. My boy (Gsd) is 11 weeks, we averaged 1 accident a day and have been accident free for 2 days now. 

When puppies at this age pee in the house, it's not their fault, it's ours. . Good luck!


----------



## bella~too (Aug 19, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> take your pup out more often.


My pup is out a lot! We are on 4 acres and we spend a lot of time outdoors. 

Last week when I did not have a special area for her, I took her out every time she woke up, ate and drank, and played 

I watched her pee on my floors three times today..... So she never ran off and did it, nor did she give and signs that she needed to go


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bella~too (Aug 19, 2013)

She doesn't seem to mind the crate much 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

What do you do when she does go outside?

And I also agree with crating.


----------



## bella~too (Aug 19, 2013)

Outside we usually walk the property. She has a ball that she is learning to enjoy and likes being thrown for her.

She loves to explore. 

I try to show her a good area for relieving herself...... 

She ususlly pees right away and poops 2-3 times a day


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bella~too (Aug 19, 2013)

I have a pocket full of little treats in my pockets.

I tell her that she is a very good girl and I pet her and give her a treat,, and give her lots of attention. 
She knows I have the treats in my pocket and she will look at my pocket after she goes pee


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

take her out more often. she could be giving you a sign
but it's subtle. she went 3 times in the house. to me
that means take her out more often. rule out anything
medical. crate her when you can't watch her.



doggiedad said:


> take your pup out more often.





bella~too said:


> My pup is out a lot! We are on 4 acres and we spend a lot of time outdoors.
> 
> Last week when I did not have a special area for her, I took her out every time she woke up, ate and drank, and played
> 
> ...


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

bella~too said:


> I watched her pee on my floors three times today..... So she never ran off and did it, nor did she give and signs that she needed to go
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The second you see her squat you need to say "no", pick her up and run outside with her. Lots of praise if you were able to get her outside in time for her to finish abit.
At this point in her training you cannot let her out of your sight when loose in your home. When you cannot watch her, she should be in her crate.

Don't give up....she will learn with the right guidance.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

MrsFergione said:


> If you can't watch her, put her in her crate. At all times that you are not watching.


That's the way to go!!!

Baby gates, closed doors to keep the puppy in the room with me so I can pay attention.

Otherwise, if I can't watch the pup goes in the crate.

To help with cleanup (and anger issues  ) you may want to buy a huge waterproof tarp and lay that over the carpet for awhile. Also makes it easier to HEAR if the puppy pees so you can catch them.

Good luck with a new puppy and 2 small kids. You are amazing to take that all on. Like having added a 3rd toddler to the mix (and I can barely handle one puppy at a time with NO human kids in the mix).

Make sure you have lots of exercise/socialization planned for the puppy over the next year. HUGE HELP if you can sign up for weekly puppy then dog classes. So much easier in the long run if you get a good start to continue with.


----------



## bella~too (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm not angry 
Just frustrated. 

She is a good pup though and our family loves her. And she is very very intelligent. So she should catch on quickly.
After all she is great in the crate and her little room when I can't supervise her.

I appreciate all the tips you all have. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I wouldn't tell her no if you catch her mid stream, just pick her up and take her out. Telling her no while she is going could make her think NO is for the act of peeing and that is something she can't not do.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I use "no" for the startle effect in hopes they will stop long enough to finish outside. You can use any word you like but I haven' t had a puppy attempt to never pee again after being told no.
In hindsight most puppies hear the word "no" ALOT which could end up with it having no meaning at all.


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

Being outside all day doesn't necessarily translate to knowing when to eliminate. Make sure that you are teaching the pup when they are going outside to potty or when they go outside for leisure. Good luck. And crate up. :thumbup:

Howdy from Idaho!


----------



## bella~too (Aug 19, 2013)

Hello! 

When I take her outside for potty, I tell her that its potty time and take her to the same area every time (except at night because I'm scared of wild animals).
And we use potty words. 

Every time I take her outside, we do potty time first followed by play


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

That's great. To me, if I was in your situation, I would just crate up any time I thought I wouldn't have a second to spare. My past relationship I had two young step children and we decided to raise a pup. And I know how it goes, one bonks their head next thing you know, pup pood on the carpet. In my perspective, I would rather my pup be kenneled enjoying her "den" rather than me getting frustrated at her. I don't suspect that anyone is at fault given your situation. But in reality I wouldn't leave a unpottytrained toddler undiapered even just for a second cause we all know what happens next  and sounds like you have had experience with human potty training so I'm sure your aware you can't just put them in big boy undies, show them the toilet and expect them to succeed. There will be accidents, there will be mistakes, but we just gotta learn from them. And imo crating allows the pup to strengthen their bladder control muscles without even knowing it due to not wanting to eliminate on themselves or their sleeping area. Best of luck! 

Howdy from Idaho!


----------



## bella~too (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank you! 

I'm happy to say....... we had an accident-free day today, and pup even spent a lot of time with the kids and I in the house (as she figured out this morning that she could climb and hop over the baby gate!)

She spent 2 hours in the crate this morning while we headed into town, and short amounts of time periodically through the afternoon when I could not directly supervise. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KKeeper (Aug 14, 2013)

I totally understand you, OP. We regularly take King out, crate him through out the day, and supervise him when he is not in his crate. He does not go in the crate or the room we have gated off. If he somehow gets into the living room--even if he JUST emptied--he will instantly go some more on our carpet. I too think this is a "not part of my den" issue. I also suspect that the previous tenants had a pet. I'm about to blacklight the room and thoroughly clean it before we attempt having him in there again.


----------

